# SWOCC Tourny - CJ Brown - May 2nd



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a reminder the SouthWest Ohio Catfish Club is hosting a Open boat tourny at CJ Brown Lake (Buck Creek State Park) this next Saturday from 8 am - 3 pm. Cost is $30 a boat and includes big fish. 85% payback
For more info and complete rules, check out the clubs website at: 
www.swocatfishclub.com

Hope to see everyone there, we will have some great prizes for door prizes!

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Results?

My dad was once again admitted to the hospital, so I missed things today. Not much into fishing right now, but was hoping to see the results.

Thanks guys


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Official results are as follows: 
A perfect day, not much wind, no rain and hungry fish for the most part.
I know a ton of fish were caught under the 14" minimum, we took 13 fish to get our 4 best at 9.8 lbs. 

1st Larry and Josh Lange 20.6 lbs
2nd Randy and Gregor Bundy 14.6 lbs
3rd Ryan Hunt ,Camon Nunemaker 13.4 lbs
4th Mark Blauvelt,Jeff Moore 9.8 lbs
5th Johnny Cremeans, Herbert Houston 9.0 lbs
6th Brian and Peter Lin 3.6 lbs
7th Mike and Mike Sr York DNW

Big fish was caught by Gregor Bundy, a fat 10.0 Lb Channel

Pics to come later after i download, thanks again folks for a nice event!!
Salmonid ( Mark )


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is Larry ( Firecat) and his son Josh with part of their winning total of 20.6 lbs, this was there big cat at 8.0 lbs










and here is the BIG CAT of 10.0 lbs and 2nd place winner, Gregor and Randy Bundy!










A great time had by all and we look forward to seeing some more new folks at our next event, June 13th, at West Carrolton ramp on the great Miami, from 5:00 pm - Midnight

Salmonid


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I must have caught 20 to 25 fish and only had one fish under 14 inches but had a slew of two pounders. We got lucky and found two good fish one at 8lbs and one at 7 lbs. That really boosted us. Thanks to Mark for putting on a great tourney.

Larry


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

that was definitely the best day I have had on CJ this year. I wish we could get the fishing back to what it was before they drew the lake down for the ramp project.

Larry

Brian, Did you guys catch any walleye?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark is offically fired as the Club Photographer!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> Mark is offically fired as the Club Photographer!


Haha I took the pictures Mellon...come on there not that bad.


Larry- No walleyes but we caught ton of crappie, that lake is running thick with crappie!!!

Had a good time...caught those first 2 channels within the first 40 minutes of fishing and that was it for us haha. I did enjoy watching Larry put on a channel catfish clinic, pretty fun watching him get one in the boat, cast out again and then another cat on another rod.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesomeness Guys!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> Haha I took the pictures Mellon...come on there not that bad.


Your right, I was just trying to give Mark a hard time!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Great job by all, We only caught 3 fish out in the open water.Wish the wind would of blown to push the boat more for us in the area we fished hard. Hats off to Larry and Josh on a great win. Team Bundy


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

fishdealer04 said:


> Haha I took the pictures Mellon...come on there not that bad.
> 
> 
> Larry- No walleyes but we caught ton of crappie, that lake is running thick with crappie!!!
> ...


Hey Brian...where were you when we weighed ours in?, camon was really wantin a photo! lol 

The fish we weighed in were the only ones we could get, got our four but took all day to get em. Camon had a nice one on that would of put us in 2nd but it got off (something about a circle hook...i dont know lol). was a really nice day out and a lot of nice fish were caught. cant wait for the next one. 

Brian, let me know when you wanna go hit cj up for some eyes- i am still 0 for 3 on that! lol


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

fisherman5567 said:


> Hey Brian...where were you when we weighed ours in?, camon was really wantin a photo! lol
> 
> The fish we weighed in were the only ones we could get, got our four but took all day to get em. Camon had a nice one on that would of put us in 2nd but it got off (something about a circle hook...i dont know lol). was a really nice day out and a lot of nice fish were caught. cant wait for the next one.
> 
> Brian, let me know when you wanna go hit cj up for some eyes- i am still 0 for 3 on that! lol



Haha I was standing right there. I will do a better job of getting pictures next time, and I am sure Mellon will be there too.

As for the 'eyes not sure lol I might just stick to catching saugeye out of Deer Creek, I can catch them there.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

man i wish i could of fished that tournament.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Good to see the weather and fish where both nice. Congrats on all the fish.

Somehow life keeps getting in the way and I have only wet a line one time so far this year (ugg). One of these days I'm going to make it out for one of these outting.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish guys


----------



## Ramrod (Apr 1, 2006)

Definitely enjoyed the tourney and it was great meeting up with you all.


----------

